# System interupts=High cpu usage



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone 

So i was just casually watching a video on youtube today and i noticed the audio started going all choppy and slowing down for like 2 seconds,then goes back to normal speed for about another minute,and then it happens again,so i check Task manager when it happened and to find 'System Interupts' Using around 35% of the CPU usage.

How do i get rid of this and to prevent it from happening? help is appreciated

heres a link of what it is,also Wmi provider host is doing it but that seems okay :/ 

Sam


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im on a laptop so its gonna be imposible to do the power supply (probably)
-Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000
-Intel pentium B960 @ 2.2Ghz
-Motherboard im searching up on
-Ram,4GB (doesnt display model typer)
-PSU is unknown since it only goes via a stad Li-ion Battery
-Acer is the Brand
-Model is Aspire V3-531
-Wattage for the laptop is unknown

Current bios setting im searching up on and ill psot them up when i have got them


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

couldnt find the voltages and cpu temperatures in the BIOS, but i presume theyre normal


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What AV and firewall are you using please


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if it is a laptop it helps if you say so in the first post

see if this gives you the temps in the tray at the time of the problem

http://download.cnet.com/Core-Temp-Gadget/3000-12565_4-75280179.html


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

I need a program to open gadgets files,any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/gadget


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry for the late reply,so it didnt install and there was no way of opening the file somehow,it said the only thing there would be windows 8 pro..? anyway,i just used Realtemp V3.7 to measure temperatures,not into alot of detail but it sure does what it says

http://i.imgur.com/5HAP5La.png


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the temps are up but it is showing it is under considerable load at the time,so you would expect them to be up

the max on a l/top is usually 100c

light load between 40 and 60c


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

I shall redo the temperatures with little load as i can 2moro morning,least the notebook can cool a little


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

couldnt be bothered to wait till the morning so here it is after a fresh relog,looks like temps dropped abit :/ 
http://i.imgur.com/DyZd4qx.png

when a video is loading (but not started) - http://i.imgur.com/OVKXVXA.png

When video is playing (can jump a few % sometimes) - http://i.imgur.com/tfrntEt.png

When audio goes all choppy and screws up to the point where you cant hear it and makes that really irritating noise:- http://i.imgur.com/tpPXaVd.png


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You need to find what is causing the system interrupts 
For this purpose you can use either windows monitoring or sys internals process explorer
I find sys internals easier to use
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb795533

2. A common cause is a driver for especially the audio, video or indeed the wireless presuming that is how you are connected

If you have windows set for Microsoft to install driver updates with windows updates I strongly suggest you do not allow that
GO Control panel, devices and printers, right click the computer icon click device installation settings and you will see what I mean

Good as windows 8 is IMHO, I would NOT trust the driver updates from Microsoft

3.In that regard I suggest you go here
http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/model/NX.M35EK.013

and install the drivers for the aforementioned items from Acer.

4. Another common cause is an unwanted program usually acquired from free downloads - such as Conduit Search Protect
In that regard I suggest you examine your system to see if you have anything of that nature

5. What browser are you using?

6.. You did not reply to my earlier post but if you do by chance have an AV that is not the Microsoft Defender than I have known that cause it


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

1. - http://i.imgur.com/VH4jJXE.png
2 - It was enabled to do updates via windows update,i have turned it off (let me choose what to do)
3. - Chipset,and audio drivers installed for my model,hopefully some change
4 - Uninstalled a few things from stock that acer puts on new computers
5 - Google Chrome
6 - not at all,only windows defender in conjunction with windows firewall

the odd thing is,this survived a system restore


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

its getting to the point where itll happen if i stop the audio playing for like 20 secs after,heres a picutre of TM and Proc Explorer side by side

http://i.imgur.com/QbBIuHu.png


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> odd thing is,this survived a system restore


system restore point or restore to factory condition from hard drive partition ?

2. Chipset and audio drivers installed from Acer
I recommend Wireless and Video as well

3. Try with IE instead of Google Chrome

4. Considering your post 14 - stop audio playing - try this

Go playback devices from the speaker icon on the notifications area - right click, click playback devices
open the default device and click the enhancements tab - click to check disable all enhancements - see if that fixes it

5. I cannot see anything on the images but the problem as I said is what is causing the interrupts
Go Control Panel, Performance Info and Tools Advanced tools left hand pane and click resource monitor
Leave that running and minimized and click on the disk tab.
Then click on the monitor tab and click auto fit
Expand the disk activity window
Now on the monitor tab click stop monitoring

NOW open IE and go YouTube prepare to watch a video and when that is running, open resource monitor and click start monitoring see if that gives a clue as to what is writing to the disk

Using the same procedure monitor the CPU tab


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

1 - Complete refresh ---------> http://i.imgur.com/7HXeYry.png
2 - http://i.imgur.com/W05DJTh.png ---- Blue indicates the ones already installed,Red indicates the ones being installed now (or Reinstalled)

3 - Will try IE for abit, Any preferred Version?
4- Went to the enhancements tab of the default playing device (theres only 1 device playing audio anyway so that makes it alot easier) and the box is already ticked.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please run as per my last

May I suggest that you ONLY make ONE change at a time - otherwise we will never know which was responsible - even if we do get lucky

Re your last - unless you verify what drivers you have, OR most certainly know that Microsoft have not installed any new drivers for any of your hardware I would install the drivers from Acer not just the two you have now marked but all applicable to your system


----------

